
FreeTier Google Cloud VPS: DNS Adblock+VPN Server to AAPL GOOGL and MSFT Devices - RajanNPatel
https://github.com/rajannpatel/Pi-Hole-PiVPN-on-Google-Compute-Engine-Free-Tier-with-Full-Tunnel-and-Split-Tunnel-OpenVPN-Configs/blob/master/README.md
======
ac29
Keep in mind GC only gives you 1GB egress traffic in the free tier, and its
12c/GB after that. Could be quite expensive to do this for anything other than
occasional use.

~~~
RajanNPatel
Split Tunnel use dings just kilobytes a day and is sufficient for ad blocking
purposes. Using the Standard Tier network instead of Premium could be better
for heavy data use.

